# What kind of paint should i use?



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

I am making my own background for my aquarium out of styrofoam. I would like to paint it but what kind of paint is safe to use? Thanks.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

this is going on the outside of the tank, right?

what not to use - spray paint. it will melt the stryrofoam. trust me. that is one mess you DO NOT want to deal w/
-other paints are going to melt the styro, but i'll be damned if i know which ones.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

use acrylics, they wont melt it, but agreed put it on the outside of the tank..


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

It's going inside the tank. I've seen them carve the foam to look like rocks, then paint it and use that as a background for their aquarium.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't. toxic leeching. use real rocks or an image.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is where i got the idea from. But he doesn't really say what kind of paint he used.

http://www.catfishheaven.net/day1.html


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

He does say he used cement and sand.. or something within those lines.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Check out these links to see what people have been using.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=99515


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

really? styrofoam? i just plain ol' assumed it'd leach or get all toxificatin' .

i guess others have used it w/ out much of a problem then?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

You can use two part epoxy paint inside and it's quite safe when dry. I used it to paint the inside of my plywood tank. It's been in service for the past 5 years with no problems.


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Where can i get that epoxy paint?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds like a paint that would probably exist in the automotive market ... expect to pay big bucks though ... epoxy stuff isn't usually cheap. The epoxy paint or tinted concrete are probably your only safe options. There's some other paints used for painting plastic that are aquarium safe, but they would disolve the foam instantly.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## MrAL (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like there's really no point of making your own. Maybe i'll use real rocks instead. Thanks everyone.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Paint stores carry them. Ask for bath tub paint. It is a bit more expensive than regular paint. The only problem that I came across is clean up. The paint cleaner is quite expensive. So I used disposable brushes. In between coats I stored the brush in the freezer.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd be concerned about mildew killers in bathtub paint that will kill stuff in your tank ... definately do your research before considering bathtub paint (just like bathroom silicone is a big no no).

Harry


----------

